# My third go at summer sausage SV style.



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2022)

Ok. I'm sure quite a few folks caught my threads in regards to my 2 dismal attempts at SV summer sausage. 
So, in getting better prepped for this. I bought some silicone vacuum bags that another member discussed. Mixed up enough ground beef, 70/30 for a 5 pound batch.
I used TSM kit for this. And added pepper. And pepper flakes to spice her up a tad. I learned that while good. TSM kits tend to lack a decent kick for me.
And since my container I'm using is too small for both chubs. I decided to try this 2 different ways. 
One was at 154 for 3.5 hours
The other at 145 for 4 hours
I found there is a difference between the 2 texture wise. 






This was at 154. 






This at 145.
I think overall the one at 145 came out the winner.  It was moister. And the flavor seemed better. Though. I wouldn't refuse either!
I did see fluid in both bags. More with the 154 one. Which would be expected.


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 29, 2022)

Hot dog! Glad you finally got it figured out. Both of those look really good but unless I'm just hallucinating there is a visual difference between the two as well as flavor and textural differences. Great experiment and thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Hot dog! Glad you finally got it figured out. Both of those look really good but unless I'm just hallucinating there is a visual difference between the two as well as flavor and textural differences. Great experiment and thanks for sharing.
> 
> Robert


Thanks bud! There is a difference between them visually as well. I thought so too.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 29, 2022)

SH, I do 140 for 4.5 hours and love the results. I'm also a firm believer in PS Seasoning Thuringer SS with  powdered buttermilk added. I'm glad you finally got a product you like !


----------



## Steve H (Apr 29, 2022)

crazymoon said:


> SH, I do 140 for 4.5 hours and love the results. I'm also a firm believer in PS Seasoning Thuringer SS with  powdered buttermilk added. I'm glad you finally got a product you like !


Thanks! I am as well. I was starting to wonder!


----------



## bbqjefff (Apr 30, 2022)

It looks good. Was there just not enough spices for flavor or something?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 30, 2022)

bbqjefff said:


> It looks good. Was there just not enough spices for flavor or something?


No, this one was fine. My other 2 SV attempts were a different story


----------

